# IllegalArgumentException Current Displayable is an Alert



## loadbrain (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, so eine Art Abfrageprogramm.
Man hat eine Frage, ein paar mögliche antworten, bei  Auswahl  kommt der Hinweis ob falsch oder richtig mit Erklärung.
Am ende kommt dann das Ergebnis & genau da bekomme ich den Fehler:
IllegalArgumentException Current Displayable is an Alert
Nun habe ich das programm in NetBeans entwickelt,  ist MIDP 2.0, da läuft es auch ohne Probleme durch. Nach Aufspielen auf mein Nokia 6300 eben nur bis zur Ergebnisseite.
Was läuft da falsch?


----------



## loadbrain (14. Feb 2008)

Ok, habe es selbst hinbekommen.
habe am Schluss statt ein Alert eine neue Form mit StringItem verwendet, jetzt geht es, warum auch immer...


----------

